# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  just one question

## Lena.from.Russia

Hello 
Could you tell me please can I put ''to'' before ''financially'' in this sentence: "I am able to financially support myself"
or can I only say "I am able to support myself financially"? 
Thank you!

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Hello  Could you tell me please can I  Could you please tell me whether I can put ''to'' before ''financially'' in this sentence: "*I am able to financially support myself*"? or Or can I only say "*I am able to support myself financially*"? 
> Thank you!

 Both of your variants are totally correct, and have the same meaning.

----------


## Lena.from.Russia

> Both of your variants are totally correct, and have the same meaning.

 Thanks for correcting my question! Would it be ok to say "Please could you tell me whether...."? Or should I put ''please'' only after ''could you''?

----------


## chaika

Could you please tell me whether.... When Please comes first, the request sounds like begging.

----------


## Throbert McGee

I agree with chaika -- if you put "please" first, it sounds as though there is an emergency and you are desperate:  _Please, could you help me find a doctor?! My child has a very high fever!_  _Please, could someone answer my grammar question before Wednesday?! I'm preparing for an exam at school!_ 
(Also notice that in both of these examples, there must be a comma after "please," and therefore a small pause when speaking.) 
But if you aren't "desperate," then _Could you please tell me whether..._ gives the sentence a more natural-sounding rhythm.

----------


## Lena.from.Russia

Thank you very much for your answers!

----------


## kidkboom

Throbert... You seem.. familiar somehow... =)  Dig the new name

----------

